# Buying rat food in bulk?



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Hello, I had a question about keeping big bags of food fresh. I have been trying to find the best deal on rat food and a feed store literally a minute away from my house sells Mazuri but they only sell 50lb bags. The price is good, $25. But, I only have two rats. So how would I go about keeping the food fresh if I were to buy it? Right now they don't have any in stock but hopefully they'll get some in soon.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

You would want to go about it the same way that you would preserve your own dried foods.

There are a lot of folks that do long-term dry food storage like beans and such that are bought in bulk and packaged to stay fresh for many, many years.

I'm not sure about the rules for linking outside websites here, but there are different websites for instructions and supplies that you can visit to help you out.

I'd personally get my hands on some #10 cans (food-grade paint cans) and oxygen-absorber packets. Provided that the food is sterile, it will last several years when repackaged that way.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

I use a Vittle Vault (Google it) to keep my foods fresh. The smallest one I found holds 15 lbs of dog food, but since my Oxbow Regal Rat is small and thin kibbles, I think I can get a bit more than that in it. I bought 6 of the 3 lb bags of Oxbow which is 18 lbs total and kept it all in there no problem. You could also freeze excess bags. Just split the bag up into gallon size freezer bags. Be sure to keep any and all bags, especcially the bag code and best by dates, in the event of a food recall. This is the #1 reason why I don't purchase 'split bags' of food, like Harlan Teklad, for other sites. Not only do I have no idea how they keep their split up bags of food fresh and pest free (ever deal with a pantry beetle or moth problem, NOT FUN!) and I would have no idea of the food's best by dates or codes if it was to ever be recalled. I certainly would not want to be feeding my rats something that contains salmonilla and could kill them.


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

I actually work at PetSmart and we keep our small animal food in those Vittle Vaults (and sell them!) so I'm not sure why my brain didn't think of that, lol. Thanks for the suggestions guys


----------

